# Würzburg, Germany



## hanek082 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey,

Moving to Würzburg tomorrow from the US, if anyone knows of any good riding around the city or within a short drive it would be great with some hints! Or even better with a quick guided tour of the trails.. 

Bringing both the geared bike and the SS so need to find some good trails!
Seen a few on the trail page here but the descriptions aren't the best.. If anyone has a gps track saved that would help a lot as well.. also is there any Mtb club in the area? 

/Hans


----------



## ragetty (Jul 9, 2006)

try here for gps tracks - site is (also) in english but the descriptions will be mostly in german ...

ragetty


----------

